# Needed Buchanan Sermons in mp3



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 26, 2007)

I have an "ODD" request. But first, if this is NOT easy as pie, I do not want you to exert yourself

I am missing some mp3 sermons.

Perhaps, if one of you happen to have one or more of these, you might email to me? I apologize for the big attachment that would be...

Life of Jacob:
9--Deceived!
15--Praying With Boldness
16--Reconciled to Esau

Romans:
22--Alive Under Grace
23--Slaves of God
33--Children of Promise
38--The Remnant
39--Perseverance by Grace
40--The Certainty of Glory

Other:
Why The Incarnation?
The Christian's Reasonable Service

Blessings


----------



## blhowes (Sep 26, 2007)

I checked. The only one I have on my home computer is the one from 2006 called "Call on the name of the Lord". I don't think I have any on my work computer, but'll check later.

<at work>
Nothing here.
</at work>


----------

